# Float or tightlined



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey i have a pond in my neighborhood and it has a ton of big carp. I usually just use sweet corn on the bottom. And when i do catch one it seems like i dont ever catch anymore so i was wondering if i should change my presentation to a float or just keep trying on the bottom.

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## catfishing22 (Mar 7, 2009)

dont usually fish carp much but when i do its at the river fishing bottom if possible throw out 2 poles one with float and one on bottom


----------



## ilovebeer (Jun 13, 2009)

i fish for them all the time, i just use bread and slam them. ill start by throwing some small pieces of bread out. when the carp hit the surface and eat all the bread, then i just put a small piece of bread on my hook (make sure it floats) and they'll hit it. i also use bread for cats, but i sink it, sometimes i'll land a carp from the bottom also. 

good luck


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

A float setup can be a great way to present bait delicately when sight casting to weary feeding fish, but if you can get the fish competing for food by chumming you shouldn't have any issues spooking the fish. If you create a bed of feed that the fish are interested in your should be able to catch several fish, assuming they are there. The fish might temporarily leave the area after catching a fish, but should return within a half hour. Of course this all depends on the number of carp in the water that you are fishing.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

ilovebeer said:


> i fish for them all the time, i just use bread and slam them. ill start by throwing some small pieces of bread out. when the carp hit the surface and eat all the bread, then i just put a small piece of bread on my hook (make sure it floats) and they'll hit it. i also use bread for cats, but i sink it, sometimes i'll land a carp from the bottom also.
> 
> good luck



How do you get the bread to stay on the hook and not dissolve ?


----------

